# I felt lonely at dorm



## Ladymeri

Hello everyone!
I want to say that I felt lonely at dorm and I wanted to know that which sentence is correct and why the rest of them are wrong?

나는 기숙사에서 외롭게 느껴쪘어.
나는 기숙사에서 외롭게 느꼈어.
나는 기숙사에세 외로운 느꼈어.
나는 기숙사에서 외로운 느껴쪘어.

Thank you for your help


----------



## t k

Ladymeri said:


> 나는 기숙사에서 외롭게 느껴쪘어. [This is correct and in a passive form: Something made me lonely; somehow I became lonely.]
> 나는 기숙사에서 외롭게 느꼈어. [This is correct and in an active form]
> 나는 기숙사에세 외로운 [This is an adjective and the sentence needs an object noun] 느꼈어.
> 나는 기숙사에서 외로운 [Same as above] 느껴쪘어.
> Thank you for your help


----------



## Ladymeri

Thank you so much t k.
So which one is more common 나는 기숙사에서 외롭게 느껴쪘어 or
나는 기숙사에서 외롭게 느꼈어?


----------



## y_k

There's a minor spelling error 느껴쪘어 -> 느껴졌어.

The infinitive form of the verb is 느끼다, and 느껴지다(느껴졌다 in the past tense) is the same verb in passive voice. They basically mean the same thing, and I cannot tell which one is more commonly used. Both are ok and it just depends whether you want to put stress on the subject or not.
For me, the most natural way to say "I felt lonely at dorm" is "나는 기숙사에서 외로움을 느꼈어", or "나는 기숙사에서 외로웠어".


----------



## CharlesLee

Ladymeri said:


> Hello everyone!
> I want to say that I felt lonely at dorm and I wanted to know that which sentence is correct and why the rest of them are wrong?
> 
> 나는 기숙사에서 외롭게 느껴쪘어.(X)
> 나는 기숙사에서 외롭게 느꼈어. (X)
> 나는 기숙사에세 외로운 느꼈어. (X)
> 나는 기숙사에서 외로운 느껴쪘어. (X)
> 
> The first form is only right to use if the spelling would have been corrected even though it doesn't sound 100% natural as in 나는 기숙사에서 외롭게 느껴졌어.
> 
> Watch out for using double consonants in the spelling up there.
> 
> Therefore, *"나는 기숙사에서 외로웠어, or 나는 기숙사에서 외로움을 느꼈어."* are  best expressions naturally.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help


----------

